# Need to transfer messages from BADA 1.2 to Android



## Risspartan117 (May 31, 2013)

My mum had the Samsung Wave S8500 running on BADA 1.2, and now she has bought the Sony Xperia P. She has some very important messages that need to be transferred before disposing Wave.
Since she's on Bada 1.2, Kies is not offering the option to backup messages, so I can't even transfer through my Galaxy S2. I tried looking for it in the internet, but couldn't get anything.

I need some help here. Those messages need to be transferred ASAP! :/


----------



## warfreak (May 31, 2013)

In Bada, you can backup the messages to memory card. They are stored in bada's native format, but can be opened with a text editor.


----------



## Risspartan117 (May 31, 2013)

warfreak said:


> In Bada, you can backup the messages to memory card. They are stored in bada's native format, but can be opened with a text editor.



Actually there are many important messages and I'm only able to back them up one by one. Could you tell me how to select them all and back them up? I've done it before in Bada 2.0 but I'm not able to find the option in 1.2. :/


----------



## warfreak (Jun 4, 2013)

Go to messages. Open Options. Select Folder View. Go to Inbox. Select Options again.

This time you will see a new option to backup Text messages. select that and select Phone to Memory Card.

Then you will be given the option to select messages for backup.

Backed up messages will be stored in Others folder


----------



## radioactive.marie.8@gmail (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks man! You saved everything!


----------

